# Found something that is working and hope I can help others



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

I haven't been on this forum for awhile, maybe even a year or so? Recently I started "creeping" on here again after a few months of frustration, pain, and you name it. This post will be a bit long but if you are on this forum, I'm sure you are like me and looking for answers and really could care less how long the post is.

*A bit of background:*

- I am almost 50 and have been active my whole life. I grew up playing sports and still play soccer, go running, and even do some light lifting. I was in the military for almost 22 years and rarely even entered a hospital for any issues. in 2012 I got a small inguinal hernia and umbilical hernia and had a really easy surgery. Unfortunately, that kicked off a bout of constipation that has lasted almost seven years. I have no idea why, but suspect it could be anything from hernias returning, to adhesions, to whatever. I wonder if some stress may also play a part as I've had some significant events happen in my life. Could be a combination? In 2014 I had a left inguinal hernia repaired.

*The attempted fixes:*

- Medical: Back in December I ended up going to the ER because I had belly button pain and overall just felt like crap. I was convinced my hernia had returned. I had an ultrasound done and they found no hernia issues at all. A few weeks later they sent me to a gastro doctor and I had a colonoscopy done (was super easy other than prep sucked). The doctor said everything looked great and zero issues. Just FYI, I have had the following done since 2012:

- Colonoscopy

- 3 x Ultrasounds

- 3 MRIs (one with oral and IV contrast)

- Abdominal Xrays standing

- CT Scan

- Sitz Marker Transit

- Stool samples

- Checked by numerous surgeons and other doctors/specialists

*Meds:*

- My issues have gone in waves with periods of relief and no real explanation why. I tried to stay away from any type of laxative but when things would get rough I would have a series of steps to try to fix. I would only use them when needed:

- Colace

- Milk of Magnesia

- Miralax

- Suppositories

- Enema

*Food:*

- I tried so many things that people traditionally use and to be honest, didn't seem to make a difference in my situation. I wouldn't notice any big change or "eureka" moment that would make me want to keep eating something. Just seemed like anything would constipate me. I was eating prunes and drinking a glass of prune juice and did absolutely nothing. I was taking probiotics, prebiotics, and other stuff and didn't notice a difference.

- A friend recommended I eat clean. So I followed her advice and was eating salads, almonds, veggies, etc. etc. and occasionally having bad food. Seemed like it made things worse or at least not improving anything. But, I did lose weight and went from 186 pounds to 170 in just a few months. If you want to lose weight, that will do it. LOL.

*My current "fix":*

- I've babbled on long enough about everything else so let me get to what has currently been fixing my issues. Just a disclaimer. Tit his is what has been working for me. Everyone is different and I know here on the forum we all try things and try to help others. If anything, I want to say how important it is to try other things. There is a reason that there is IBS-C and IBS-D. How we can have the same problems but them be on opposite sides of the spectrum is beyond me but we all have different bodies.

Here is the basis of what has been working:

- 1/2 a teaspoon of Metamucil with 16 oz water in the morning and another when I get home from work

- Enzymes in pill form and 1000mg vitamin C right before I eat breakfast

- 1/4 cup rolled oats with 1/2 teaspoon of ground flaxseed meal (not flaxseeds. Ground ones)

- Low Fodmap meals if possible for lunch, dinner, and snacks. I don't always have Low Fodmap only but try to pick those over other foods if possible. It is not easy and there is a ton of stuff you are not supposed to have: https://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/

- I occasionally have greek yogurt too

*The Change*

- Since I started this about a week or so ago, I have had normal stools whereas for months (back to September of last year) I was having primarily pellet stools with occasional normal. I have been going at least once a day, sometimes twice.

- The other thing I want to mention is not straining or pushing (within reason obviously) because it doesn't make the process easier. Whenever I would do it, it is like a "lock". I try to just relax and read for a few minutes and then suddenly I feel like going instead of forcing it. I also have noticed that leaning forward a bit (I read this recently) helps because it creates more of a position of how humans would go if not using a toilet.

*Stay Positive*

I have come to the conclusion that the only people that truly understand this is people on this forum and others with IBS. When someone says "they feel like just dying", I get it. I can tell you I have felt down and like this issue is keeping me from wanting to travel, try new things, date, etc. I now realize that I have to keep moving forward and find a solution.

I have a new mindset about my situation now and hope you guys use this as a takeaway. Keep trying things and moving forward and know there is always a solution. Fasting for a day, drinking broths, etc. help. Using fiber or improving foods, etc. like Fodmap or other options. As a last resort, we have laxatives. I was taking Miralax and Colace every day for awhile and I just didn't want to stop trying so that is when the Metamucil came into play.

My issue was that I go every day but is pellet stools. For me, Metamucil seems to keep that from happening. For another person, they might not be able to go for days so that might not be the best solution. Just keep trying things. I know this forum has helped me tremendously. I know this will happen to me again I'm sure but I'm going to keep trying. Sorry for the super long post and hope it helps someone.


----------



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh and one more thing I forgot to mention:

- I was taking Magnesium Citrate for a few days, completely clueless that it is like a laxative. I thought it was the same as regular Magnesium. Had really soft stools...maybe too soft? I didn't want to get hooked on it so stopped taking it.


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr doctor said it's safe to take up to 300mg Magnesium Citrate daily without creating a dependence.


----------



## Hanging in (Apr 1, 2021)

Good positive original post. The key was you starting on a low dose of Metamucil. Too many people go for the max (3 times daily) and get bound up or experience more gas. The thing is with these out-of-the-can fiber supplements is to start low and week by week gradually increase the dose. Important: If you're bound up, take laxatives to get clear, whatever it takes and keep taking it until those bathroom visits get good and consistent. Then keep up the fiber but gradually reduce the laxative.

Sorry. I know the original post is old.


----------



## Tall52 (Apr 13, 2021)

Soccerlifter said:


> Oh and one more thing I forgot to mention:
> 
> - I was taking Magnesium Citrate for a few days, completely clueless that it is like a laxative. I thought it was the same as regular Magnesium. Had really soft stools...maybe too soft? I didn't want to get hooked on it so stopped taking it.


 Since magnesium is hugely important for health, is a great super safe laxative unless one has kidney disease and has to limit magnesium,that a huge percentage of people, like maybe near half don't get the RDA of magnesium and that it is a if not the main co-factor for vitamin d to do it job of preventing death from Covid-19 I can't think of anything more important to get hooked on.


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 5, 2018)

Magnesium Glycinate can relax you if you have anxiety but you have to take a good size dosage. Magnesium Citrate is the best for Constipation. Magnesium Oxide is good for an Ant-Acid or Constipation. It's best to take any Magnesium with a low dose of Calcium to help it absorb better. If you take a big dose of Calcium with Magnesium then the Calcium will try & compete with it in the gut for absorption. So a small dose of Calcium is best to take along with any Magnesium. Magnesium is one of the most important Minerals you can take.


----------



## bootcampballet (Oct 19, 2021)

Soccerlifter said:


> I haven't been on this forum for awhile, maybe even a year or so? Recently I started "creeping" on here again after a few months of frustration, pain, and you name it. This post will be a bit long but if you are on this forum, I'm sure you are like me and looking for answers and really could care less how long the post is.
> 
> *A bit of background:*
> 
> ...


I'm new to forum....thank you for your story.
I think i was born with slow motility....One time I remember going the perfect poop, right after my ex told me he was In lust with our neighbor...and divorcing me to marry her.
So weird, I was thrilled about going as much as terrified at the prospect of single parenting and working and OMG...HOW.
Fodmap lifestyle has helped...as well as proteolytic and systemic enzymes. I also have insomnia, RLS and of course IBS..C.
All is much improved after 50 years of suffering and having to lead a so called Normal life. There is more support and help now...Also I found garden of life fiber
Super Seed is a better fiber than psyllium for me. Flax seed ground is good also in recipes.


----------

